
Shut out at Peralta ballpark location, A’s interested in buying Coliseum site - masonic
https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/03/26/report-shut-out-at-peralta-college-ballpark-location-as-now-interested-in-buying-coliseum-site/
======
masonic
Relevance: the A's want the land at a fraction of its value (their offer,
which would only cover existing debt, amounts to almost exactly $1 million per
_acre_ ).

